# In dbfs partyin days...



## imahappybrat (Jan 22, 2008)

So the other night me and my dbf were just telling humorous stories and joking around. Somehow we got on the discussion of the time he went to a sperm bank. The discussion turned not so lighthearted when he told me he tried to donate sperm but they wouldnt take it because his sperm count was so low. They said he might never be able to have kids. (prob not) Then he tells me that the night before him and his friends had done a bunch of cocaine







: (not part of his life any more he was a party boy during his short stint of college lol) Now he had never thought of this but I suggested that his sperm count was prob so low because of the cocaine. Does cocaine affect sperm count? is it temporary. I hope he didnt permanently damage himself or something hed make an amazing father.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I have heard of cocaine and some other street or party drugs also temporarily lowering sperm count.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I have no idea. My DH was a cocaine addict for four years before I met him (he had been clean 10 years yeah him!) and we have two kids with one on the way...the first two were planned and we got a BFP the first month of trying, this current baby wasn't planned and my fertility hadn't seemed to have returned yet...

Did he smoke cigarettes? They do reduce sperm count...


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Cocaine use can temporarily reduce the number and quality of sperm by as much as 50%. AFAIK as long as he is not currently using, it should not cause any problems now!


----------

